# Edersee: Neue Regeln für Zander und Hecht



## Taxidermist (26. Januar 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> der Naturpar strebe "Maßnahmen für eine ökologisch orientiere, fischereiliche Bewirtschaftung an, um den Fischbestand zu optimieren". Was das genau bedeutet, wird nicht näher ausgeführt.
> 
> *Weiß jemand von Euch Näheres?*



Wissen nicht, aber vermuten?
Das soll wohl bedeuten, dass man nach wie vor den Überhang an Friedfischen mit Netzen abfischt, um das Gleichgewicht aufrecht zu erhalten.

Ansonsten kann ich mit diesen neuen Regelungen leben, alles gut, solange sich nicht irgend jemand noch ein unnötiges Fangfenster einfallen lässt, welches einem verbietet auch einen Kapitalen zu entnehmen!
Sind ja arg in Mode gekommen, solche Maßnahmen, wie zuletzt in Hamburg beispielsweise.

Jürgen


----------



## Georg Baumann (26. Januar 2020)

Danke sehr. Wir werden da nächste Woche mal nachfassen - hört sich für mich sehr schwammig an. Bin gespannt, was bei der Nachfrage rauskommt. 

Sind die Zanderbestände wirklich so gut? Ich hab im September keinen gefangen, kann also eigentlich nix drin sein


----------



## Waidbruder (27. Januar 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Danke sehr. Wir werden da nächste Woche mal nachfassen - hört sich für mich sehr schwammig an. Bin gespannt, was bei der Nachfrage rauskommt.
> 
> Sind die Zanderbestände wirklich so gut? Ich hab im September keinen gefangen, kann also eigentlich nix drin sein



Was ich beobachte ist, dass überall die Zanderfänge stark rückläufig sind. Nun können ja nicht alle seinerzeit guten Zandergewässer leergefischt sein oder überangelt...
Ich denke, dass die Fische ( und besonders die eh "empfindlichen" Zander) auf den Klimawandel reagieren, womöglich auch auf die damit einhergehende Veränderung des ph-Wertes der Gewässer, das ist aber noch nicht vollständig erforscht.


----------



## X-Shad (27. Januar 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wissen nicht, aber vermuten?
> Das soll wohl bedeuten, dass man nach wie vor den Überhang an Friedfischen mit Netzen abfischt, um das Gleichgewicht aufrecht zu erhalten.
> 
> Ansonsten kann ich mit diesen neuen Regelungen leben, alles gut, solange sich nicht irgend jemand noch ein unnötiges Fangfenster einfallen lässt, welches einem verbietet auch einen Kapitalen zu entnehmen!
> ...


Ich denke das ein Entnahmefenster wichtig ist.
Würde ich befürworten.


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Januar 2020)

X-Shad schrieb:


> Ich denke das ein Entnahmefenster wichtig ist.
> Würde ich befürworten.



Genau, wahrscheinlich der Traum vom immer wieder aufs neue fangbarem Poserhecht!
Es gibt gerade an einem künstlichen Gewässer wie dem Edersee, mit einem ohnehin nicht reproduzierbaren Bestand an Hechten, dafür überhaupt keine Grundlage.
Eine solche Maßnahme macht nämlich nur Sinn, wenn es Laichmöglichkeit gibt, diese gibt es aber am Edersee, wegen der ständig wechselnden Wasserstände, wenn überhaupt dann nur unregelmäßig.
Leider spielt dies auch bei Verantwortlichen heute oft keine Rolle mehr, bei der Bewertung der Sinnhaftigkeit einer solchen Maßnahme.
Wie schon gesagt, es scheint eine Mode zu sein, dem Wunsch von Zwangsreleasern nach zu kommen!
So Ende der Diskussion meinerseits, die hier auch überhaupt nicht hin gehört!

Jürgen


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. Januar 2020)

@Taxidermist

TOPP!!


----------



## crisis (31. Januar 2020)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Schaffung einer Schonzeit, wie beim Zander, nach HFischG rechtens ist. Wer einen maßigen Zander in der o. g. 'Schonzeit' zurücksetzt und dabei von einem Aufseher/Polizei erwischt wird riskiert m. E. ein Ordnungswidrigkeitsverfahren. Man würde annehmen, dass eine Organisation wie der Naturpark Kellerwald-Edersee mit den rechtlichen Gepflogenheiten vertraut ist oder beim Verband nachfragt. Mich würde es freuen, wenn das legal ist. Dann dürften auch Angelvereine entsprechende Maßnahmen ergreifen.


----------



## Taxidermist (31. Januar 2020)

crisis schrieb:


> Man würde annehmen, dass eine Organisation wie der Naturpark Kellerwald-Edersee mit den rechtlichen Gepflogenheiten vertraut ist oder beim Verband nachfragt.



Ob jetzt der Verband Schonzeiten festlegt, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln, dies werden wohl eher Staatliche Stellen machen.
Da wird wohl die Macht des Verbandes stark überschätzt?





						Fischerei in Hessen | Hess. Ministerium für Umwelt, Klimaschutz, Landwirtschaft und Verbraucherschutz
					






					umwelt.hessen.de
				



Wie der Edersee-Pächter das mit denen geregelt hat, vielleicht einmal dort nachfragen?

Jürgen


----------



## jkc (31. Januar 2020)

crisis schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Schaffung einer Schonzeit, wie beim Zander, nach HFischG rechtens ist. Wer einen maßigen Zander in der o. g. 'Schonzeit' zurücksetzt und dabei von einem Aufseher/Polizei erwischt wird riskiert m. E. ein Ordnungswidrigkeitsverfahren. Man würde annehmen, dass eine Organisation wie der Naturpark Kellerwald-Edersee mit den rechtlichen Gepflogenheiten vertraut ist oder beim Verband nachfragt. Mich würde es freuen, wenn das legal ist. Dann dürften auch Angelvereine entsprechende Maßnahmen ergreifen.



Moin, mir ist bisher kein Bundesland bekannt in dem Hegeberechtigte die gesetzlichen Vorgaben bzgl. Mindestmaß und Schonzeit nicht auch verschärfen dürfen. Selbst in Bayern ist das ja möglich. Ich sehe da zunächst einmal keinen Anlass an der Rechtmäßigkeit zu zweifeln, kenne allerdings das hessische Fischereigesetz nicht im Detail.

Grüße JK


----------



## Taxidermist (31. Januar 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> kenne allerdings das hessische Fischereigesetz mich im Detail.



Die Hessen haben ja den Zander für "vogelfrei" erklärt, weil es eine gebietsfremde Art ist und haben landesweit zumindest die Schonzeit aufgehoben.
Ob auch das Mindestmaß k.A.?
Und da wäre es schon interessant zu erfahren, warum davon am Edersee eine Ausnahme gemacht wird?

Jürgen


----------



## jkc (31. Januar 2020)

Ah, danke für den Hinweis, dann ist Skepsis wohl gar nicht fehl am Platz.


----------



## fishhawk (31. Januar 2020)

Hallo,



jkc schrieb:


> Selbst in Bayern ist das ja möglich.



Aber nur mit Genehmigung der Fischereifachberatung und entsprechender Begründung, z.B. Hege.

In Bayern wurde z.B. Schonzeit/Schonmaß für Welse abgeschafft, da dürfte es schwierig werden ne Genehmigung zu bekommen.

In unserem Regierungsbezirk hier schon gar nicht.

Zur HFischV hatten wir schonmal nen thread hier, wo berichtet wurde, dass z.B. vereinsinterne Schonmaße/zeiten nicht vorgesehen wären.

Kann aber durchaus sein, dass am Edersee ein Sonderfall für eine Abweichung von der HFischV vorliegt.


----------



## crisis (2. Februar 2020)

@ Taxidermist, ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass der Verband Schonzeiten festlegt, sondern dass man dort Ratschlag einholen kann. Macht bzw. Ohnmacht des Verbandes ist mir bewusst. Dass der Zander in Hessen nun ein Schonmaß von 50 cm hat sollte jeder wissen, der in Hessen angelt, bzw. kann im hessischen Fischereigesetz nachgelesen werden. 'Vogelfrei' ist er damit nicht.

@ fiskhawk, danke für Klarstellung der Regelung in Bayern. In Hessen ist es ähnlich. Ein erweiterter Schutz kann so gut wie nicht erwirkt werden, da die Hürden für anerkannte Hegemaßnahmen sehr hoch sind.

Ich persönlich würde mich beim Zurücksetzen von Zandern in der selbstauferlegten 'Schonzeit' und eventuellem Posting davon nicht darauf verlassen, dass der Naturpark Kellerwald-Edersee das schon irgendwie mit dem Ministerium geklärt hat. Kann man als Ratschlag annehmen oder natürlich auch ignorieren.

Christian


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Februar 2020)

crisis schrieb:


> ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass der Verband Schonzeiten festlegt, sondern dass man dort Ratschlag einholen kann.



Ok, das habe ich falsch verstanden.



crisis schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde mich beim Zurücksetzen von Zandern in der selbstauferlegten 'Schonzeit' und eventuellem Posting davon nicht darauf verlassen, dass der Naturpark Kellerwald-Edersee das schon irgendwie mit dem Ministerium geklärt hat. Kann man als Ratschlag annehmen oder natürlich auch ignorieren.



Dabei kann man sich dann aussuchen, ob man entweder Konflikte mit dem Tierschutzgesetz und der LFO Hessen eingeht, weil man rein rechtlich seine 2 maßigen Zander, wenn man sie dann in der "Schonzeit" fängt auch entnehmen muss, oder mit dem Bewirtschafter, weil man sie entnimmt?
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass wenn bekannt wird, dass man diese selbst gewählte Schonzeit ignoriert hat, man zumindest Probleme bekommen wird eine erneute Gastkarte dort zu erwerben?
Rechtsicherheit sieht anders aus!

Jürgen


----------



## crisis (2. Februar 2020)

So sehe ich das auch. Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Pächter es explizit erwähnen würde, falls man eine Ausnahmeregelung mit dem RP Kassel getroffen hätte.


----------



## fishhawk (2. Februar 2020)

Hallo,



crisis schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Pächter es explizit erwähnen würde, falls man eine Ausnahmeregelung mit dem RP Kassel getroffen hätte.



Auf den bayerischen Erlaubnisscheinen steht in solchen Fällen in Klammern "genehmigt von der Fischereifachberatung" des zuständigen Bezirks.
Aber ob das ein Muss ist oder nur Klarheit schaffen soll, weiß ich nicht.

Wie die Zuständigkeiten in Hessen sind, weiß auch nicht.

Die Zanderschonzeit im Edersee gilt m.W. aber schon seit Jahren unverändert.


----------



## crisis (3. Februar 2020)

Der Wegfall der Zanderschonzeit in Hessen, ein vieldiskutiertes Thema, gilt erst seit 2 Jahren.


----------



## jochen68 (3. Februar 2020)

... statt sich in Mutmaßungen zu verlieren - hier könnte man einfach nachfragen:



			IG Edersee


----------



## rheinfischer70 (3. Februar 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ok, das habe ich falsch verstanden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du hättest Probleme, wenn du Zander in der Schonzeit mitnimmst. 
Der Pächter oder Verband, wenn jemand gegen die Schonzeiten oder Mindestmaße klagt und gewinnt.
Wenn dich also ein Petajünger oder eine andere komische Gestalt wegen Einhaltung der Schonzeit anklagen sollte, kannst du es gerne weitergeben.


Umgekehrt kann es auch sein, wenn du einen untermaßigen Waller oder Grundel wegen der Hegepflicht abschlägst und entsorgst.

Da muss auch der Verhänger der Entnahmepflicht für gerade stehen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. Februar 2020)

crisis schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde mich beim Zurücksetzen von Zandern in der selbstauferlegten 'Schonzeit' und eventuellem Posting davon nicht darauf verlassen, dass der Naturpark Kellerwald-Edersee das schon irgendwie mit dem Ministerium geklärt hat. Kann man als Ratschlag annehmen oder natürlich auch ignorieren.



Wenn der Inhaber der Fischereirechte auf dem Erlaubnisschein eine Schonzeit anordnet und du diese ignorierst, begehst du eine Straftat (Fischwilderei/Fischdiebstahl). Gerade in Hessen wird da in letzter Zeit durchgegriffen: https://hessenfischer.net/bussgeldverfahren-bei-fischwilderei/


----------



## MarkusZ (6. Februar 2020)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wenn der Inhaber der Fischereirechte auf dem Erlaubnisschein eine Schonzeit anordnet



Darf er in den meisten Bundesländern seiner Fantasie nicht freien Lauf lassen.

Die Zanderschonzeit am Edersee ist aber laut Bestimmungen zum Erlaubnisschein vom RP Kassel genehmigt.


----------



## crisis (6. Februar 2020)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Die Zanderschonzeit am Edersee ist aber laut Bestimmungen zum Erlaubnisschein vom RP Kassel genehmigt.



@ MarkusZ,: Danke für die Info. Das ist interessant und gut zu wissen, da das sicher als Präzedenzsfall für erweiterte oder zusätzliche örtliche Schonmaßnahmen für Zander, Barbe und Co. dienen kann.


----------



## Rheinspezie (6. Februar 2020)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> *Wenn der Inhaber der Fischereirechte auf dem Erlaubnisschein eine Schonzeit anordnet und du diese ignorierst, begehst du eine Straftat (Fischwilderei/Fischdiebstahl).* Gerade in Hessen wird da in letzter Zeit durchgegriffen: https://hessenfischer.net/bussgeldverfahren-bei-fischwilderei/



Hallo,

bitte unterscheiden und genau hinsehen.

Wenn der Angler gültige Papiere mit sich führt und sich in der Schonzeit befindliche Fische aneignet , handelt es sich nicht um den Straftatbestand der Fischwilderei,

sondern um eine sogn. Ordungswidrigkeit.

R.S.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. Februar 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bitte unterscheiden und genau hinsehen.
> 
> ...



Das ist falsch. Dann handelt es sich um Fischdiebstahl und somit ebenfalls um eine Straftat, nicht nur um eine Ordnungswidrigkeit.


----------



## MarkusZ (6. Februar 2020)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Dann handelt es sich um Fischdiebstahl



Ich dachte der Edersee wäre kein geschlossenes Gewässer?


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. Februar 2020)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> *Das ist falsch. Dann handelt es sich um Fischdiebstahl und somit ebenfalls um eine Straftat, nicht nur um eine Ordnungswidrigkeit.
> *




Nicht korrekt , da die Fische im Edersee sogn. "herrenlos" sind.

Fischdiebstahl liegt ggf. in Privatgewässern , wie Teichanlagen , vor.

Bitte nicht verallgemeinern.

R.S.

P.S: meine Meinung.


----------



## crisis (7. Februar 2020)

Sollte der Edersee als herrenlos gelten, würde man Fischwilderei begehen, sofern die Schonzeit rechtmäßig ist. Das kann als Straftat verfolgt werden, was bei derzeitiger Rechtsauffassung bzw. Rechtsverfolgungspraktik unwahrscheinlich ist, oder als Ordnungswidrigkeit geahndet werden.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Februar 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Nicht korrekt , da die Fische im Edersee sogn. "herrenlos" sind.
> 
> Fischdiebstahl liegt ggf. in Privatgewässern , wie Teichanlagen , vor.
> 
> ...



Wenn sie herrenlos sind, ist es Fischwilderei, wenn sie einen Besitzer haben Fischdiebstahl. In keinem Fall ist es "nur" eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, wie von dir behauptet, wenn der Angler Fische in der Schonzeit entnimmt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Februar 2020)

crisis schrieb:


> Sollte der Edersee als herrenlos gelten, würde man Fischwilderei begehen, sofern die Schonzeit rechtmäßig ist. Das kann als Straftat verfolgt werden, was bei derzeitiger Rechtsauffassung bzw. Rechtsverfolgungspraktik unwahrscheinlich ist, oder als Ordnungswidrigkeit geahndet werden.



Ja, das ist tatsächlich ein Problem. Hier in meinem Umfeld geben die Verbände jetzt schon "Handlungsanweisungen" raus, mit welcher Argumentation (wertvoller Fischbestand etc.) die Geschädigte versuchen sollten, eine nachdrückliche Verfolgung der Delikte zu erreichen. Wir haben voriges Jahr mehrere Anzeigen wegen Fischdiebstahl gestellt, als Personen "aus typischem Umfeld" beim Angeln ohne Schein mit bereits gut gefülltem Eimer auf frischer Tat erwischt wurden. Ist alles im Sande verlaufen, weil bei den Leuten eh nichts zu holen ist.


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. Februar 2020)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wenn sie herrenlos sind, ist es Fischwilderei, wenn sie einen Besitzer haben Fischdiebstahl.* In keinem Fall ist es "nur" eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, wie von dir behauptet, wenn der Angler Fische in der Schonzeit entnimmt.*



Es kommt auf den Einzelfall an - ist der Angler fischerei-ausübungsberechtigt , liegt m.M. nach eine Ordnungswidrigkeit vor, die vom Fischereirechteinhaber bei der
oberen Fischereibehörde zur Anzeige gebracht werden kann.

Übrigens wird auch im Falle der Fischwilderei nur ein Verfahren eröffnet, wenn der Fischereirechteinhaber Anzeige erstattet.

Sonst nicht.

Mglw. möchte unsere unterschiedlichen Meinungen hier noch ein Jurist kommentieren


----------



## fishhawk (7. Februar 2020)

Hallo,



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> In keinem Fall ist es "nur" eine Ordnungswidrigkeit,



Würde ich mich nicht drauf verlassen, denn Schonzeitverstöße stehen ja in der Fischereiordnung so drin.

Ob man dann ein Verfahren wegen Fischwilderei anstrengt oder sich wegen einer Ordnungswidrigkeit an die Fischereibehörde wendet, muss m.E.   der Geschädigte entscheiden.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. Februar 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich verstehe echt nicht, welche Auslegungsspielräume ihr hier seht. Das lernt man schon im Vorbereitungslehrgang zum Fischereischein.

Siehe z.B. hier: http://www.integra-fishing.de/Dokum...fragen_mit_Antworten/5_Rechtsvorschriften.pdf
Frage 5.22

"Wer sich widerrechtlich Fische in einem geschlossenen Privatgewässer aneignet, begeht ..."
Richtige Antwort: Diebstahl

Und die Aneignung während der Schonzeit erfolgt widerrechtlich.


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. Februar 2020)

Dann wäre der Angler , welcher die gültigen Papiere  und grundsätzlich das Recht zum Fischfang dort hat mit dem Angler ,

der überhaupt keine Berechtigung hat , gleichgesetzt?

Unverhältnismäßig.

Weit hergeholtes Beispiel: im Hamburger Fischereigesetz sind solche Fälle von Mißachtung der Schonzeiten , klar als Ordnungswidrigkeit bezeichnet. WENN die nötigen Papiere am Mann sind, *sonst* Wilderei.

Haben die etwa keinen Vorbereitungslehrgang zum Fischereischein absolviert und nix gelernt? 

R.s.


----------



## fishhawk (9. Februar 2020)

Hallo,



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich verstehe echt nicht, welche Auslegungsspielräume ihr hier seht.



Ich verlasse mich da im Zweifel lieber auf Gesetz und Verordnung als auf irgendwelche Fragen aus einem Onlinekurs zur Fischerprüfung.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. Februar 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Dann wäre der Angler , welcher die gültigen Papiere  und grundsätzlich das Recht zum Fischfang dort hat mit dem Angler ,
> 
> der überhaupt keine Berechtigung hat , gleichgesetzt?



Rechtlich korrekte Aussage.



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Unverhältnismäßig.



Wieso? Es macht für mich als Vorstand eines Fischereivereins keinen Unterschied, ob ein Fremder oder ein Vereinsmitglied mit Vorsatz widerrechtlich Fische entnimmt. Der eine wird angezeigt, der andere fliegt aus dem Verein und wird angezeigt. Wie geschrieben: Es geht nicht um Nachsicht bei Versehen, sondern um Vorsatz. Und das ziehe ich bei mir im Verein auch durch.


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. Februar 2020)

Ist ja in Ordnung ,

Sache des Vereins, wie eine Ordnungswidrigkeit sanktioniert wird.

Petri.


----------



## fishhawk (10. Februar 2020)

Hallo,



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Sache des Vereins, wie eine Ordnungswidrigkeit sanktioniert wird



Inter ja.

Ansonsten kommt es auf den Einzelfall und die verletzten Vorschriften an.

Nicht jeder Verstoß  eines Erlaubnisscheininhabers ist gleich Fischwilderei.  

Beim Schwarzangler könnten aber Straftat und Ordnungswidrigkeit gleichzeitig vorliegen.

Im Zweifel wäre ein erfolgreiches Ordnungswidrigkeitsverfahren mit Bußgeld wahrscheinlich effektiver als eine Verfahrenseinstellung wegen Fischwilderei.


----------



## crisis (10. Februar 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Im Zweifel wäre ein erfolgreiches Ordnungswidrigkeitsverfahren mit Bußgeld wahrscheinlich effektiver als eine Verfahrenseinstellung wegen Fischwilderei.



Genauso sieht es in der Praxis aus. Die meisten Kommentare hier beruhen auf bloßer Theorie, teilweise außerhalb des Zuständigkeitsbereiches für den Edersee.


----------



## Angler2097 (10. Februar 2020)

crisis schrieb:


> Genauso sieht es in der Praxis aus. Die meisten Kommentare hier beruhen auf bloßer Theorie, teilweise außerhalb des Zuständigkeitsbereiches für den Edersee.



Und deshalb auch völlig unnötig...


----------



## Rheinspezie (12. Februar 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Da bin ich ganz Deiner Meinung !

R.S.


----------

